# Fecal Transplant w/ Colon



## tinafields (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm wondering what other GI coders are using when billing for Colon w/ Fecal Transplant.  We just starting performing these, and are using purchased, prepared fecal injections thru a local university.  Would I still be able to use CPT G0455, which states that preparation is included in the charge?  What are your thoughts?


----------



## Colliemom (Jul 21, 2015)

I was told by a nurse at the hospital where our physicians perform this transplant, that they (the hospital) bill the 44705, and we are only to bill the endoscopic procedure.  She said the donor presents to the hospital, they (the hospital staff) prepare the stool, and then our doctor transplants it during EGD/colon.


----------



## tinafields (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you for the info on this.  I understand the hospital's responsibility, but I'm questioning what the CPT for the professional service would be.  Do I use an unlisted procedure code?


----------



## Colliemom (Jul 23, 2015)

You bill for the EGD or Colon, whichever was used to place the donor stool.  (43235/45378)


----------



## anyadspring67 (Jul 30, 2015)

I bill out 45381, colon w/injection of any subsantce.


----------



## Colliemom (Aug 13, 2015)

I would not bill the colonoscopy with injection, as your physician really isn't injecting the donor stool, he/she is placing it in the colon....

Fecal Microbiota Transplant (FMT) is a procedure in which fecal matter, or stool, is collected from a tested donor, mixed with a saline or other solution, strained, and *placed* in a patient, by colonoscopy, endoscopy, sigmoidoscopy, or enema.


----------

